# How to properly measure?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know since I don't have a wicket (sp) to measure my dogs. I pretty much stand them up against the wall as square as possible & then line the wall at the withers. Then I just pull out the yard stick.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I try and measure from the wither  ( I have Mini horses ) to the floor . I have never tried the other way. I need to get a Mini horse measure stick . That sure would help. 
Mini Horse Measuring Stick, Miniature Horse Tack


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

When I've measured my mini, I pushed her grooming table against a wall and stacked her on it as close to the wall as I could, then just laid a pen across her withers, as level as I could to make a mark on the wall. Then I took her down and measured the height from the tabletop to the mark I made.

It might not be perfectly accurate, but it works fairly well. With a standard, just nix the table and stand him on the floor. You might need to tape a pen to a ruler so you can get a level mark without making him lean on the wall.


----------

